# PubMed- Cannabinoid Receptor 1 Gene and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Phenotype and Quantitative Traits.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Cannabinoid Receptor 1 Gene and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Phenotype and Quantitative Traits.*

Am J Physiol Gastrointest Liver Physiol. 2013 Jan 10;

Authors: Camilleri M, Kolar GJ, Vazquez-Roque MI, Carlson P, Burton DD, Zinsmeister AR

Abstract
Genetic variations in metabolism of endocannabinoids and in CNR1 (gene for cannabinoid 1 receptor) are associated with symptom phenotype, colonic transit, and left colon motility in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Our aim was to evaluate associations between two variations in CNR1 genotype (rs806378 and [AAT]n triplets) with symptom phenotype, small bowel and colonic transit, and rectal sensations in 455 patients with IBS and 228 healthy controls. Small bowel and colonic transit were measured by scintigraphy; rectal sensation by isobaric distensions. Associations with genotype were assessed by Ï‡(2) test (symptom phenotype) and ANCOVA (quantitative traits) based on a dominant genetic model. Significant association of CNR1 rs806378 (but not CNR1 [AAT]n) genotype and symptom phenotype was observed (Ï‡(2) p=0.028). There was significant association of CNR1 rs806378 (p=0.014; CC vs CT/TT) with colonic transit in IBS-diarrhea (IBS-D) group; the TT group had fastest colonic transit at 24 and 48h. There was significant overall association of CNR1 rs806378 with sensation rating of gas (p=0.025), but not pain; strongest associations for gas ratings were in IBS-D (p=0.002) and IBS-alternating (p=0.025) subgroups. For CNR1 (AAT)n, gene by phenotype interactions were observed for colonic transit at 24 (p=0.06) and 48h (p=0.002) and gas (p=0.046, highest for IBS-D, p=0.034), but not pain sensation; the strongest association with transit was in controls, not in IBS. These data support the hypothesis that cannabinoid receptors may play a role in control of colonic transit and sensation in humans and deserve further study as potential mediators or therapeutic targets in lower FGID.

PMID: 23306084 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

